# Double bands alternative pouch attachment



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

With all of this talk about attaching bands to pouches in different ways, and with the search for a quick and easy for myself. It got me to thinking how can I easily attach my bands when I want to double band. Well I think I found not only an easy way, but IMO very effective set up.

I based it off of the basic concept of the Type Z attaching where one punches a hole at the end of the band and thread the other end through making a secure attachment to the pouch. Well I didn't want to do that to my double bands so I came up with this.

I tried to attach photos showing the steps, but I will try to explain the steps as well

1. cut one band twice the length you normally would (in my case 1/2wide and 16in long)
2. fold it exactly in half
3. stick folded end through one pouch hole (from outside to ammo side of the pouch so the loop will end proper)
4. run the two ends through the loop that is made with the pouch and fold (outside towards center of pouch)
5. pull tight, wetting with spit might be needed to get a snug fit.
6. attach to fork in the standard fashion ensuring you have both bands facing the same way.

So far it seems to be holding up well, and there is no need to puncture the latex like you would with the typical Z attachment. I have no means of recording actual data, but from what I can tell it seems that the ammo is flying faster than if I just attached two bands on each side.

If you test this out please provide feedback.. especially with different width/thickness bands.. the latex I use for Dbl banding is .02ish thick. I may or may not get around to testing out TB Gold since I normally don't double band that.

thanks

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good post LGD...

I have tired various methods including Z attachment. finally I do all my band setup. pouches tie with waxed (bees wax) cotton twine with constrictor knot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. Looks like it should work just fine. And I would be more comfortable with this than punching a hole in the bands themselves.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

This looks like and excellent method for attaching bands to pouch. I 'll use doubles even if I didn't want to originally to try it, just use lighter bands. No holes, ties, nothing to cause abrasions, fast, easy. It'll be interesting to see how they last. Thanks for sharing with us.

Al

PS It's so simple, why didn't I think of this!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice idea for straight cut bands Duck, would be a bit of a chore cutting a double tapered though. I like it better than a hole. Well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

philly said:


> Nice idea for straight cut bands Duck, would be a bit of a chore cutting a double tapered though. I like it better than a hole. Well done Bud.
> Philly


Now I don't use taper, but you gave me an idea

How about folding the sheet in half first, then cut the band tapered.

LGD

what's your taper, I will give it a try


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

You are a genius Duck, I guess my 70 year old brain is getting a little slow these days. I shoot single .030 Latex 1"x3/4"x 7 12" long before tying for target, gives me around 195FPS with 3/8" steel at a 27 1/2" draw. I use 5/8"x 1/2"x 8" long in double .030" latex for hunting with .375 and .457" lead.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

philly said:


> You are a genius Duck, I guess my 70 year old brain is getting a little slow these days. I shoot single .030 Latex 1"x3/4"x 7 12" long before tying for target, gives me around 195FPS with 3/8" steel at a 27 1/2" draw. I use 5/8"x 1/2"x 8" long in double .030" latex for hunting with .375 and .457" lead.
> Philly


Ok Philly I gave it a try, but I had a glitch in my system and made doubles at the width of your singles (1"x 3/4") which was kind of a pain to attach and hard for me to draw







still worked excellent even though shooting wasn't comfortable for me.

either way looking again at your double set up I have no doubts that it will work since the smaller (5/8" x 1/2") is easier to work with using this method.

Here is the kicker though.. since you would be dealing with the fold which goes through the pouch end, cutting a set would waste a sheet of latex since you have to keep the 1/2" measurement on the fold side so you can't alternate the measurements properly. (I hope I am explaining it clear) {alternating measurements will ensure a straight edge on your sheet after making one set}

SOLUTION for utilizing the sheet properly if you would be fine having a 1" x 7/8" single (1/8 wider than 3/4)

make doubles and single taper sets

measurements on fold side would be 1/2", 1", 1/2" , 1" etc
measurements on opposing side would be 5/8", 7/8", 5/8", 7/8" etc

This will ensure that your sheet is squared up after you are finished. For the 1" x 7/8" single just unfold that band and cut in half

Note: even though I did a lot of writing, testing and figuring don't feel obligated in doing this







I just provided the info to you just in case

LGD


----------

